# Aaaaand..Yet ANOTHER Picture Thread



## mossystate (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone in the Clubhouse started a thread like this, and since I, like many others, like to take a peek into others' lives, cupboards and other nooks and crannies.............

Post pictures of your house, apartment...wherever you call home!

The whole place, or just a room, or a space in a room you might find pretty/funky/calm/or an downright disaster...let's see whatever you have to give...and...please give........(I have nothing to give at the moment, but will be sure to contribute...something...somewhere down the road).

You do not have to worry about whether your place looks like it belongs in Met Home...pfft...


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's "The Bridge" where imfree and the freebirds play at 
heidisbirdbedandbath.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2007)

84 views....1 response...come on people..I KNOW how much you all like showing your stuff...just bumping this for my own amusement..


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

Might as well post the same one I did before. I'll be moving in a couple of months or so, so my home will look quite different in many ways. 

After looking at James' house pictures, I thought it might be fun for us to post some pics of our house -- whatever bits you feel like sharing.

Though I would love to be able to re-decorate some things, here's what I've got right now.

This is a corner of my office. Mindy made the gorgeous pillow, and my friend, Carlos, made the larger painting. 




This one is of my nondescript kitchen. The plate above the stove, though is a real Royal Copenhagen from Denmark, number 10 of 8,556, and brought over by my Danish grandmother and great grandmother in the 1930's. It is the last surviving plate in the family, unfortunately, as she sold a huge lot of them to a dealer in Solvang, the nearby Danish town in CA.









This is the bathroom, where i have most of my favorite rocks, for whatever strange reason... In there is also my favorite shell, a gastropoid of some kind. Unattractive name for such a lovely shell, IMO. The basket above it is where I keep rolled up washcloths.





The one near the sink here is fossilized shale, with shell fossil imprints in it, which I love.




Somehow, even with the size of my bum, I ended up with the world's smallest toilet. Have no idea how that happened. It seems a little cock-eyed; maybe I'm wearing it down.  




Across from the sink and toilet is this shelf with a basket holding a largeish oyster shell full of various stones and crystals I've picked up from the beach here and a few from rock shops and such.









I hope lots of people post, as I like to see pictures of where my fellow posters call "home."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of our house from the inspector's report we received just before we bought it.

We've been calling this house our home for almost a year now. 

View attachment 1419_Tremont2_600.JPG


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

Wayne, if you're comfortable with it, you should show the beautiful work you've done on your house.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Might as well post the same one I did before. I'll be moving in a couple of months or so, so my home will look quite different in many ways.
> 
> After looking at James' house pictures, I thought it might be fun for us to post some pics of our house -- whatever bits you feel like sharing.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness.... what a beautiful home!~ you have such excellent taste


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks so much, Green.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 17, 2007)

Tina - I love your rocks! I've been a rock collector since I was a little girl and I still bring rocks into the house. Mine are all packed away right now - we're waiting for our house to be finished, but you have inspired me to post some pics when I unpack - I'll have to bump this thread. Very nice... thank you for sharing!

Wayne (and Sandie) - Your house is very nice. It looks like you have some great shade trees off to the side? Nothing like a shade tree on a summer day!


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

Sugar, I would love to see some of your rocks. I've always been a sucker for pretty rocks and shells. I try not to collect TOO many, as I try to keep the old I Love Lucy episode in mind about the trailer and the rocks she collected -- especially since I'll be moving across the country before long.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 17, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's a picture of our house from the inspector's report we received just before we bought it.
> 
> We've been calling this house our home for almost a year now.



Wayne, your house is lovely! 

I notice you don't have a railing going up the front steps. I tend to notice that nowadays. I drive down the street and think "hmmm, I can't get into that house, or that one..." 

I think I am one of the rare people who really needs to have a railing to go up even one step. Oops. I am derailing this thread!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 17, 2007)

My sort of house.






with my shitty Taurus in front of it.

my puppy inside of shitty car in front of house


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2007)

Clubhousers have already seen these, but here's some of my apartment: 

View attachment P1020416sm.jpg


View attachment P1020417sm.jpg


View attachment P1020419sm.jpg


View attachment P1020421sm.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

^^I love the retro look of your living room, AM - fantastic!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wayne, if you're comfortable with it, you should show the beautiful work you've done on your house.


OK - here's a link to the thread I started last November after I finished the kitchen and dining room:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15319


----------



## furious styles (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wayne, your house is lovely!
> 
> I notice you don't have a railing going up the front steps. I tend to notice that nowadays. I drive down the street and think "hmmm, I can't get into that house, or that one..."
> 
> I think I am one of the rare people who really needs to have a railing to go up even one step. Oops. I am derailing this thread!


Thanks. We found it on-line on Realtor.com before we came down on our house-hunting trip. It was one of the first few houses we looked at, and we made an offer on it right away. Everything went so smoothly (inspections, arranging the mortgage, and closing), we KNEW this was the home for us.

Adding a wrought iron railing to the front stairs was one of my recent weekend projects.


----------



## Suze (Jun 17, 2007)

love it, annmarie!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I love the retro look of your living room, AM - fantastic!





susieQ said:


> love it, annmarie!



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> pics




you men and your Dune books.... you play chess, don't you?  



(so many of the guys in my chess lounge love that book)


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think I am one of the rare people who really needs to have a railing to go up even one step. Oops. I am derailing this thread!


Heh. "de-railing."   

Me, too, Randi. I see some of these long staircases in modern buildings, with no railings, and figure I might as well just fly up there, because I won't be walking up there with no railing. Would be a sure recipe for me to go tumbling down. No thanks! Same thing with swimming pools with no railing. It's hard enough for my body to adjust to the fact of gravity and loss of bouyancy when coming out of the water, and have to haul my ass up and out. A railing is a necessity. 

BothGunsBlazing, it looks like you live in a nice house. AM, of course you know I love your paint choices and the Mod look of your house. 

mfdoom, you've got two of my fave films there in posters.


----------



## volatile (Jun 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Clubhousers have already seen these, but here's some of my apartment:



Your apartment is so colorful, I love it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2007)

AnnMarie: Hey! You've got one of those Upper/Lower washing machines.. where you load the clothes in top, and they come out clean and dry on bottom, all automatically!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> my puppy inside of shitty car in front of house




your dog is adorable


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 18, 2007)

a couple from my place


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't got any inside pictures but this is my pride and joy... The worlds smallest postage stamp of a garden. I always wanted a cottage with roses round the door - and I finally have one 

Tracey xx 

View attachment BG.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2007)

Lovely, Tracey. I'd love to see your garden in a close-up view, too.  Sometimes I really miss having a garden.

Surly, stars and Moby. Good combo.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's Casa Del Troll.

The trash cans add a bit of gritty realism, don't ya think? 

View attachment 936 Putnam Newport 4.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jun 18, 2007)

I love these "show your home" threads! 

AM and Tina- Love the colors! Bold and beautiful!

Lovely homes, Wayne and Zan!



BeaBea said:


> I haven't got any inside pictures but this is my pride and joy... The worlds smallest postage stamp of a garden. I always wanted a cottage with roses round the door - and I finally have one
> 
> Tracey xx



Very lovely, Tracey! Homes in the UK always seem so charming and built of brick or stone. I love that. Your garden is so green and beautiful.

We're having a bathroom remodel done soon, start date in about a month. I'll be happy to post pix after the remodel- it's just too hideous now .


----------



## furious styles (Jun 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> you men and your Dune books.... you play chess, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> (so many of the guys in my chess lounge love that book)



i can't say i play chess. i maul it, though.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> Very lovely, Tracey! Homes in the UK always seem so charming and built of brick or stone. I love that. Your garden is so green and beautiful.



Thank you! It's actually two stone cottages built in 1859 and knocked into one house (but still tiny!) The garden is so green because up here in the Northwest it does nothing but bloody rain. 

Tina, I would love to post a closeup but last week we had storms and a flood. The rose trellis fell down taking all the roses with it and every single petal fell off everything. When it's all grown back a bit I'll try to grab another picture!

Oh and Tina and/or AnnMarie - would one of you adopt me please, I'd very much like to stay in your homes. Alternatively please bring your colour sense and decorators eye to my house and knock yourselves out while I fetch drinks and food for you!

Thanks 

Tracey xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i can't say i play chess. i maul it, though.



You can just add some chess books to your collection to take care of that


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, Ris and Tracey.  And Tracey, I'm very sorry to hear that about your trellis and roses. How disappointing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 19, 2007)

volatile said:


> Your apartment is so colorful, I love it!



Thank you. 



Fuzzy said:


> AnnMarie: Hey! You've got one of those Upper/Lower washing machines.. where you load the clothes in top, and they come out clean and dry on bottom, all automatically!



HA! I wish... lol, but maybe someday. 



Risible said:


> AM and Tina- Love the colors! Bold and beautiful!



Thanks, Ris.... it's too much for some people, but after living in antique white rental boxes for most of my adult life, the ability to paint in colors was overwhelming. I love my house of cheese. 




BeaBea said:


> Oh and Tina and/or AnnMarie - would one of you adopt me please, I'd very much like to stay in your homes.



I'd be thrilled and happy to share color inspiration, but I think I'll stay firmly planted over here. I'm sure you understand. 

The cottage is really lovely... congrats on that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's my drawer of dolls.

And before anyone asks, yes, they are truly outrageous. 

View attachment dollies.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 19, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's my drawer of dolls.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes, they are truly outrageous.



Is that a Jessica Rabbit doll!? My god that is awesome!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Is that a Jessica Rabbit doll!?



Yep, Mattel made her about eight years ago. She was tough to find at the time. Not a lot of stores carried her.


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2007)

I was just wondering the same thing. I'll bet she's even harder to find now.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 19, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's my drawer of dolls.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes, they are truly outrageous.



_truly_, truly outrageous?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. I'll bet she's even harder to find now.



She's on eBay but she's a pretty penny. ($64, $90, and $100 for the 3 listings I saw.)


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, cute! That's thoughtful of you to post that, Randi, thank you. 

Somehow, with my budget and the things coming up, I don't see myself spending that much on a doll. Adorable, though.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's my drawer of dolls.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes, they are truly outrageous.



I love Jem.

You have a lot of Jem dolls.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 20, 2007)

Vat am I? Chopped liver? 

View attachment 247_jpg.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Vat am I? Chopped liver?



Cool!!

You live in an airplane. Always enough seating for any person that might stop by.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 20, 2007)

This is my house. I will show room pics after they get done being upgraded.My house is a mess right now!:blink: 

View attachment outing024.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2007)

Cute Black Forest design and red doors.


----------



## vaikman (Jun 20, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> This is my house. I will show room pics after they get done being upgraded.My house is a mess right now!:blink:



your house is so cute:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> This is my house. I will show room pics after they get done being upgraded.My house is a mess right now!:blink:



Cute house! But WAH! Front steps and no railing..._again_! I think everyone here wants to be sure I can't visit them.  

p.s. Altho Wayne has added a railing to his house. Yay, Wayne!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 20, 2007)

Tooz said:


> You have a lot of Jem dolls.



The scary thing is, that's not even all of them.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Clubhousers have already seen these, but here's some of my apartment:



I like the use of bright colors in the apartment. I think it looks really great.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Cute house! But WAH! Front steps and no railing..._again_! I think everyone here wants to be sure I can't visit them.



SVS, you can come to my house. The front door is on the same level as the street and you can step right in and take a seat on the sofa. I warn you now though, I'm going to be grilling you for recipies! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 20, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Vat am I? Chopped liver?



Well, no, of course not silly. 

You are just not as cool as Jem. But then she is truly outrageous. Truly, truly, truly outrageous after all.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> The scary thing is, that's not even all of them.



I miss my Jem dolls terribly. I wish I was smart enough as a five year old to keep them intact.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> SVS, you can come to my house. The front door is on the same level as the street and you can step right in and take a seat on the sofa. I warn you now though, I'm going to be grilling you for recipies!
> 
> Tracey xx



Aww thanks, Tracey! I would even cook for you since it's so easy to get through the front door and into your kitchen!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Aww thanks, Tracey! I would even cook for you since it's so easy to get through the front door and into your kitchen!



Step right this way! Mine is the house with the red carpet laid out and the huge 'Welcome' banner 

Tracey xx


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2007)

This will very soon be my favorite place at home. We are moving next month...California here we come.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

I rent a huuuuuuge old style two family house with a roomie from the ole CL. The place is pretty big and largely not very colorful. I spend most of my time in my room, which is the master bedroom (there's 4 bedrooms, but the other 3 are teeny).

The wonderful bay window overlooking the street (and lots of direct sunlight) is the best feature. The dark huge lump on my bed is my cat, Mango.






Mango's wanting to be in this frame, too. The bookshelf, laptop desk, bed. Yeah, I don't really have a desk persay. The rolling cart is nice for moving around the room.


----------



## Risible (Jun 20, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> This will very soon be my favorite place at home. We are moving next month...California here we come.



Ebony... Score!!! Looks like you guys found yourselves a great place- We'll be coming to your place for a bbq!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 20, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> This will very soon be my favorite place at home. We are moving next month...California here we come.



Incredible pool! What part of Ca are you moving to?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2007)

Risible, I'm pretty excited about the move. We will definitely have to get together and share some pool time.  Maybe there can be a Dimensions Cali get together in the future.  

Ella, we are moving to southern Cali...where are you?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 20, 2007)

These are the only pics I have...need to take more as these were taken before we moved in...We live in a 3 bedroom duplex. I love my home!  

View attachment ashmamma84_060714023339.jpg


View attachment ashmamma84_060714023354.jpg


View attachment ashmamma84_060714023408.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> This will very soon be my favorite place at home. We are moving next month...California here we come.



And I will be comandeering one of the bedrooms until I move to Montreal.  Honey, you're going to have such fun in that pool and jacuzzi! Can't think of a better person to live in such a lovely home. 

*Ash*, that's a pretty place. I like the colors and the parquet floors. And what a spacious kitchen!
*
Tiffany*, it looks like your place has wonderful light streaming in. I love that.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> And I will be comandeering one of the bedrooms until I move to Montreal.  Honey, you're going to have such fun in that pool and jacuzzi! Can't think of a better person to live in such a lovely home.


 

Thank you Tina, you are welcome anytime. :kiss2: We will be there the first week in July so I'm hoping that maybe you will be able to come down and hang out before you head north. That would be awesome!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Tina, you are welcome anytime. :kiss2: We will be there the first week in July so I'm hoping that maybe you will be able to come down and hang out before you head north. That would be awesome!



That's your own, private pool? Not like an apartment pool?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> That's your own, private pool? Not like an apartment pool?


 
lol Yeah...crazy huh? I can't believe that I'm going to be living there. I feel very blessed to be moving into this home...God is good.  A new chapter in my life is beginning...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> lol Yeah...crazy huh? I can't believe that I'm going to be living there. I feel very blessed to be moving into this home...God is good.  A new chapter in my life is beginning...



WOW..I'm very excited for you and envious as well!
You're gonna to love it!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> WOW..I'm very excited for you and envious as well!
> You're gonna to love it!




Thank you Misty.


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> This will very soon be my favorite place at home. We are moving next month...California here we come.




*Pool Party at Ebony's!!

Woo Hoo!!

hehe

 *


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 21, 2007)

mango said:


> *Pool Party at Ebony's!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> ...


 

lol Come on over! We can have a little pre-party before heading to Vegas.


----------



## panhype (Jun 21, 2007)

Part of my bedroom  snapped a while ago (pretty crappy pic, i know - forgot to disable auto-sharpening of my cam). Things look slightly different now but still that focused on function  

View attachment PB120029_800px_Studio.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jun 21, 2007)

panhype said:


> Part of my bedroom  snapped a while ago (pretty crappy pic, i know - forgot to disable auto-sharpening of my cam). Things look slightly different now but still that focused on function



Panhype, you can be the DJ at Ebony's pool party 

Ashmamma, lovely place! I especially love the floors and that beautiful sienna color in the one room- nice, spacious kitchen, too!


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 21, 2007)

panhype said:


> Part of my bedroom  snapped a while ago (pretty crappy pic, i know - forgot to disable auto-sharpening of my cam). Things look slightly different now but still that focused on function



Nice rack .

What's the LP leaning up against the old Macintosh?


----------



## panhype (Jun 21, 2007)

Risible said:


> Panhype, you can be the DJ at Ebony's pool party



Anytime But wait, i'm playing extreme 'niche' stuff.



SlackerFA said:


> Nice rack .
> 
> What's the LP leaning up against the old Macintosh?



I got those two racks 'hand-made' a while ago (they had to fit under the turntables). Most of the devices in them i'm hardly using anymore these days (cassette player, DAT, EMU sampler etc), no longer needed.

It's Scientist - "Rids The World Of The Evil Curse Of The Vampires" ... one of the most popular Dub albums of all time but also one of the best IMHO.


----------



## Risible (Jun 21, 2007)

panhype said:


> Anytime But wait, i'm playing extreme 'niche' stuff.



Well, you could say we're a "niche" crowd!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Tina and Risible! I love how airy it is with all of the windows open...just lovely. It's our little piece of the world. 


Oh and Ebony --I just bought two new swimsuits, so I'm ready for a dip when you are!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 25, 2007)

Me and one of my furry children in the LR of our apartment.

I love seeing everyone else's homes, too! 

View attachment LRMaxsized for Dim.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2007)

Another purple lover, I see.  Quasi, I never could figure out your handle -- you couldn't look farther from that character. :


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Another purple lover, I see.  Quasi, I never could figure out your handle -- you couldn't look farther from that character. :



Which character? A baby faced peanut? Oh, but I a-a-aaaaaam!
Or Quasimodo? That's just how I used to feel, now I OWN it and laugh. And added the QT for good measure. Either way, I infer a compliment? Thanks!

Yes, love the purple. Even though the foreground is just a sheet to protect sofa from the kitty fur that would otherwise take my universe by force.

But I have all kinds of colors other than olive, burgundy, plum and navy- baths are rich gray and periwinkle, room is sage, halls are rich butter with just a hint of pinkishness. We're not done painting, either. It's going to be mighty Crayola in there before we're done, yes indeedy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 26, 2007)

I've added some items since I posted my room shortly after getting furniture.

I'm working on getting black and white pillows to go on my couch/loveseat..and some sconces for the wall with just the one picture..

OH and the 13 inch tv is about to be replaced..WOO HOO Thank you mama..lol

Everything is crooked..cause I lean to the right when taking photos..so..it's either the angle..or the actual pictures..


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 8, 2007)

I finally got a digital camera and thought I'd post a photo to show my Coop print in situ!  And that's my cat in a corner of my bedroom.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I finally got a digital camera and thought I'd post a photo to show my Coop print in situ!  And that's my cat in a corner of my bedroom.



Liz, I love your place... could move right in and not change a thing! 

Well, I'd have to replace that cat with two others, but besides that,... we're good!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cute place, Liz! And your furball is quite...um...pretty/handsome?


----------



## Tina (Jul 8, 2007)

Wonderful pad, Liz! I particularly love your couch and the chair with the black wood. Really nice mix of modern and antique-y. Very eclectic and comfy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 8, 2007)

Awwwr...thanks, y'all! I wish you could come over for chocolate cake and martinis or something  . Here are the rest of okay shots of the living room, plus a shot of the computer in the bedroom.

AM: Perhaps we can institute cat exchange program? Have threatened to send mine on one many times.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I love your place, Liz and I want to go through your bookshelves. I have a feeling I'd find some very interesting stuff.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, you know, Liz...I am probably up street from you, and I'm always down (er...up) for chocolate and martinis.  

I love the rest of the shots as well.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 8, 2007)

Liz, I will join the choir..love your living room area....and I want to go through the books AND all those bins full of stuff.....I am a snoop by nature and if I had permission to poke around peoples' places, if I promised not to go toooo far with it...I would be so happy..*L*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks again, folks. I hear ye about snoopin, mossy--I like it myself! (hence the appeal of this thread, eh?) And though we didn't meet up over Chinese fud or at NAAFA I'm sure we'll see each other soon I'm sure, Ash.  This town isn't *that* big.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2007)

This be my hole!  I've got the 'bonus room' over the garage. 

click for larger image - trying to be 56k friendly, just in case:
#1

#2



#3

#4



#5

#6



#7

#8


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 10, 2007)

finally got this... well had someone do it for me... cut down the size of my pics so I can attach one.. here's a not tooo recent of me.. maybe a couple of months old  

View attachment mefromjen.jpg


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 10, 2007)

I live with this dude. He is *very *stubborn _and _bossy.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> This be my hole!  I've got the 'bonus room' over the garage.
> 
> click for larger image - trying to be 56k friendly, just in case:
> #1
> ...



nice room.


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> This be my hole!  I've got the 'bonus room' over the garage.


Wag, this is a great little studio! You have good taste, have it decorated nicely (good eye!) and you're clean. I like the Mod area rug, too.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2007)

Clean? Naw. I Swiffered the crap out of my room about a month ago for the first time since at LEAST winter break  The rug came from the family room downstairs, was actually my parents idea, so it works. 

Taste in what, exactly?  If you say posters, I'll know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2007)

The way everything is put together. You hung your posters artfully and not just slapped up there, with an eye for design. Yes, the subject matter, too, and I admit bias on that p). The way the throw is on the back of the rocking chair, the matching furniture (lovely wood), your colors don't clash, that sort of thing. It just looks like you thought about what you were doing when you put it all together.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 11, 2007)

It's so neat peeking into fellow dimmers' living spaces! I love this thread, too. Everyone is so tidy with their stuff - I'm impressed! Thanks for sharing!

I finally got moved in and can't wait to post a few pics here. My living space isn't quite decorated yet, but you'll get the idea. Now if I can just find my cam... stay tuned!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> The way everything is put together. You hung your posters artfully and not just slapped up there, with an eye for design. Yes, the subject matter, too, and I admit bias on that p). The way the throw is on the back of the rocking chair, the matching furniture (lovely wood), your colors don't clash, that sort of thing. It just looks like you thought about what you were doing when you put it all together.


Well I've definitely learned framing posters is the way to go. 

The throw on the rocking chair was completely last-minute before I took the pics  but I DID pick the furniture out several years ago, I've had that for about 7 years now.


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya done good, Wag. 

SugarMagnolia, I look forward to the pics.

I'd show you pics of my house NOW, but that would be awful. There are boxes everywhere, as I'm going through things and packing for my move. The only area that looks good is my bathroom and kitchen. The rest is in upheaval, and I have so much yet to do. I've decided a little rental storage unit is the way to go, because I'm getting hemmed in by the danged boxes!!


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Jul 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Clubhousers have already seen these, but here's some of my apartment:



you have a great coffee table 




panhype said:


> It's Scientist - "Rids The World Of The Evil Curse Of The Vampires" ... one of the most popular Dub albums of all time but also one of the best IMHO.


 
and in my car CD player at the moment Scientist is the dubmaster


----------

